# Feeder Rbp



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaGL5gHmrBY


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, makes me miss my wolf


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Damb! Is that a Black wolf fish? Thing looks massive. Also why would you feed a RBP to it? Just wondering, Looked like a nice RBP by the way. Cool wolf how long have you kept it?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That sucks


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

its an aimara and its not my fish. I guess the guy that feed it rbp is same as we feed our p's convicts, all fish can be potential feeders for other fish I guess.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah in SA they call it Trahira which means "Piranha eater" or "Piranha killer" (can't remember which).


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a very ugly fish IMO. This doesnt bother me at all, i would love to see that wolfish in Piranha-Man's pygo tank


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Thats a very ugly fish IMO. This doesnt bother me at all, i would love to see that wolfish in Piranha-Man's pygo tank


I don't think my pygos would like it very much though!









That aimara is incredible man...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Not cool!...







...What a waste of a beautiful red!!..







...To each his own I guess.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sylar_92 said:


> its am aimara and its not my fish. I guess the guy that feed it rbp is same as we feed our p's convicts, all fish can be potential feeders for other fish I guess.


I agree and I hate it when piranha enthusiasts harp on people who feed p's to other predatory fish when on the flip side they'll feed their piranhas anything under the sun....well anything that can't kill a piranha that is.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

put a nice 15" rhom in there and lets see who is still swimming


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Thats a very ugly fish IMO. This doesnt bother me at all, i would love to see that wolfish in Piranha-Man's pygo tank


lol it's only about 20" so still a juvi I guess? I think they max out at 3-4ft.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

rhom15 said:


> put a nice 15" rhom in there and lets see who is still swimming


A 15" rhom against a 15" aimara?.......Ummmm I'll put my money on the aimara.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> Thats a very ugly fish IMO. This doesnt bother me at all, i would love to see that wolfish in Piranha-Man's pygo tank


lol it's only about 20" so still a juvi I guess? I think they max out at 3-4ft.
[/quote]
Damnnn !


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ja said:


> put a nice 15" rhom in there and lets see who is still swimming


A 15" rhom against a 15" aimara?.......Ummmm I'll put my money on the aimara.
[/quote]

As would I.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ja said:


> put a nice 15" rhom in there and lets see who is still swimming


A 15" rhom against a 15" aimara?.......Ummmm I'll put my money on the aimara.
[/quote]
Are aimaras amazonian


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> put a nice 15" rhom in there and lets see who is still swimming


A 15" rhom against a 15" aimara?.......Ummmm I'll put my money on the aimara.
[/quote]
Are aimaras amazonian
[/quote]

Yes.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

how would a big a$$ rhom not be eable to take one down


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That red barely looked like a snack to that guy.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> how would a big a$$ rhom not be eable to take one down


Cause aimara are bigger, meaner and stronger.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

piranha-freak101 said:


> how would a big a$ rhom not be eable to take one down


cuz aimara is one of the meanest bad @ss from the Amazon??? and I don't think they'll ever back down from a fight and attach every thing head on. a bite from a big rhom on the aimara maybe some missing fins or scales, a bite from aimara then bye bye rhom. if it can't swallow the rhom then it'll shake it like a shark to rip it apart.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I think we might have a member on here (or a few) with P's and Wolf fish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Craziest fresh water predater IMO, If you can afford one and have the tank space they are the best.

The only reason that a 15in rhom would survive would be because its to big to be swollowed, if it fits in the aimaras mouth its done though.

Great video but I dont think its the claimed 27in, more like 23in but still impressive.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah wolfishes are probably the most aggressive freshwater predators a standard hobbyist can keep. i say "standard hobbyist" since some fanatics have 5000 gal tanks with arapaima giga! haha

but seriously, i'm a bit choked because i fear that this might be a guy who wants to make a statement saying "check, my fish is so bad a$$ that it eats PIRANHAS! whoa..."

again, piranhas suffering from their reputation.

it's more the purpose of the action that bugs me than the actual feeding. if the guy had a batch of unwanted piranhas, or if he breeds them for that purpose because he wants to recreate the natural conditions and food of his wolfish natural habitat, no problem. but i fear that this is just a demonstration of the fittest, and the iconic piranha is the one paying the price...

just my two cents


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

but thay just swallow there pray a rhom would bite it and keep biting it


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sesame Street. Big fish eat little fish. Simple but true.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I See where your goin there dmoke but a meaty aggressive ass rhom wouldnt be completely helpless, i say hell lose but the wolf is leavin the fight a different fish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I See where your goin there dmoke but a meaty aggressive ass rhom wouldnt be completely helpless, *i say hell lose but the wolf is leavin the fight a different fish*


And by lose you mean die ?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea well from the facts i was given the wolf fish has a hugeee size advantage, yes


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Wolf fish also have a nice set of teeth too.....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Wolf fish also have a nice set of teeth too.....


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

do it again but both the same size


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I See where your goin there dmoke but a meaty aggressive ass rhom wouldnt be completely helpless, i say hell lose but the wolf is leavin the fight a different fish


The aggression on a rhom could never come close to the aggression of an aimara plus the wolf has a larger bite radius, neither fish at the same size could swallow one or the other but the aimara is better tooled for combat, the bite, the body shape and the aggression is just superior over a rhom. That's why when it comes to bad ass piranhas nothing is badder than a large pygo shoal, they can take down a larger opponent sort of like a large gang of stick wielding Philippinos and even then a shoal isn't always invulnerable.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ja said:


> I See where your goin there dmoke but a meaty aggressive ass rhom wouldnt be completely helpless, i say hell lose but the wolf is leavin the fight a different fish


The aggression on a rhom could never come close to the aggression of an aimara plus the wolf has a larger bite radius, neither fish at the same size could swallow one or the other but the aimara is better tooled for combat, the bite, the body shape and the aggression is just superior over a rhom. That's why when it comes to bad ass piranhas nothing is badder than a large pygo shoal and even then they're not always invulnerable.
[/quote]

Well said Ja'eh.

Piranha may have a nice set of teeth. But in reality. Thats all they have. Whereas a wolfish has a very hard head, meaning the only way a piranha would get a shot on a wolfish is if it got behind it. Which wouldn't happen.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i mean i accept that a rhom would lose but would he be completley helpless ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If he can get a bite it you can bet the wolf will be hurting. But I do not feel that it would be enough to stop the wolf.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

put frank in there, bye bye wolfie, since that wolf looks about 20-24"


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

bob351 said:


> put frank in there, bye bye wolfie, since that wolf looks about 20-24"


No doubt frank is a formiddable presence, but i woudn't be so confident in that happening. I own an 18 incher and its amazing how these wolves confront grown adults at the glass with gills flaring and hatred in their eyes, and they back it up by ferociously attacking whatever enters the tank.

Piranha's are great but, in my years of piranha keeping, i've never owned a serra or pygo to have even 50% of the aggression these Aimara have, and to top it all off, they are also intelligent, making them a truly awesome predator.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

RHOM said:


> put frank in there, bye bye wolfie, since that wolf looks about 20-24"


No doubt frank is a formiddable presence, but i woudn't be so confident in that happening. I own an 18 incher and its amazing how these wolves confront grown adults at the glass with gills flaring and hatred in their eyes, and they back it up by ferociously attacking whatever enters the tank.

Piranha's are great but, in my years of piranha keeping, i've never owned a serra or pygo to have even 50% of the aggression these Aimara have..

They are an awesome predator..
[/quote]

I knew I recalled members here with the wolf fish







Yeah I remembered mine used to open it's gills and come charging at a mop stick that I used to use to beat him with...lol.


----------

